# 2014 Linear Appraisals ANYONE WANT IN?? (TX)



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

We are hoping to host an ADGA Linear Appraisal for 2014 here at our place in south-central Texas (zipcode 77426).
Before I schedule it, wanted to see if anyone else would be interested in joining us here.

My landlord has B&B rentals if you need to stay over and she might have some paddocks or stalls to rent as well.
We ask that you have negative recent paperwork on all goats and bring your own quarantine pen panels and/or let the goats stay on your trailer.

Let me know before November 1st, 2013. We can split the costs.
Thanks!
Blessings......:grouphug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

If only you were closer!


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

2wFarm said:


> We are hoping to host an ADGA Linear Appraisal for 2014 here at our place in south-central Texas (zipcode 77426).
> Before I schedule it, wanted to see if anyone else would be interested in joining us here.
> 
> My landlord has B&B rentals if you need to stay over and she might have some paddocks or stalls to rent as well.
> ...


*bumping back to the top* changing date to let me know by Jan 1 2014 :snowhat:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Ohhhh.. I'm stuck between you and Taylor.... *sob*


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

thegoatgirl said:


> Ohhhh.. I'm stuck between you and Taylor.... *sob*


Oh hay girl...I'm the one boo-hooing. I'm gonna miss the party at Taylor's since I have way more goats in 2014. Too many to haul in one trip :goattruck:

The question is, if I am the only one at my LA party...who's bringing the covered dish?:think:


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I hope some people decide you take you up on that offer! LA is extremely rewarding and I learned a ton from participating! 

Skyla I'm sure you can find someone willing to host in NH if you try hard enough!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I keep thinking about it! Lol! I will talk to a few breeders.. My sisters 4-H leader was talking about it... Maybe she would be willing to host us if she does..  

It costs less if I bring them right?


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes, a lot less. It depends if your splitting the stop fee though; still it wouldn't be as much. My 4-H leader wouldn't let me chip in for the stop fee so I paid less than $100 for quite a bit of goats which was pretty good.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Good to know


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes I am really looking forward to it. If I'm the only one at the party, well, more for me to eat :thumbup:


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

2wFarm said:


> We are hoping to host an ADGA Linear Appraisal for 2014 here at our place in south-central Texas (zipcode 77426).
> Before I schedule it, wanted to see if anyone else would be interested in joining us here.
> 
> My landlord has B&B rentals if you need to stay over and she might have some paddocks or stalls to rent as well.
> ...


*Bumping this to the top* ADGA is coming to Texas Jun22-Jul 1, 2014 for Appraisals. let me know by Jan 1st if you are interested in splitting costs with us, and joining in


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, I'll be doing it with Taylor.  
I'd still love to come out to your place during the winter, though!


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

thegoatgirl said:


> Well, I'll be doing it with Taylor.
> I'd still love to come out to your place during the winter, though!


 I wish I could be at Taylor's withya...alas, too many goats.....:laugh:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

LOL! But, hey, that's a good thing in my mind ;-)


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

*bump* to the top
Let me know by Jan 1st :snowcheese: if interested in joining us for L.A. and splitting costs.
Appraisers are coming to Texas Jun 22-Jul 1, 2014
We are in zipcode 77426


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

2wFarm said:


> *Bumping this to the top* ADGA is coming to Texas Jun22-Jul 1, 2014 for Appraisals. let me know by Jan 1st if you are interested in splitting costs with us, and joining in


*bump* to the top


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

(Off Topic) LOVE your new signature photo. Such nice new pics you've been adding, pretty ones on your website too. Who's running the camera?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Me.....LOL! It is HARD to set the timer, grab the goats, sit down, and grin in 30 secs!! I have like 15 other bad ones, LOL. Trial and error!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

That also explains the rather shocked and annoyed faces the goats are making......Chant was throwing fits when grabbed her collar, and voiced her opinion of it all loud (VERY loud!) and clear!!


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

:rofl:



thegoatgirl said:


> that also explains the rather shocked and annoyed faces the goats are making......chant was throwing fits when grabbed her collar, and voiced her opinion of it all loud (very loud!) and clear!!


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

VincekFarm said:


> I hope some people decide you take you up on that offer! LA is extremely rewarding and I learned a ton from participating!
> 
> Skyla I'm sure you can find someone willing to host in NH if you try hard enough!


I am excited to have it done. We want to strive to "breed-up" and having a more experienced eye go over my goats will really help me see what they see.
In an aside, the two young girls who helped us the most in learning about "breeding up" is Cob Cottage and Golden Delta. I am greatful they taught us so much.

I am looking forward to seeing their LA scores too. If anyone can't join us in our location...you should hook up with Ari and Taylor to get yours done there.

I had a Q un-answered so far:
What will happen with the doe I have who only has half and udder left after her gangrene? Will they excuse her? I'd still like her L.A.'d since I retain her daughters and handpick the homes for her bucklings.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

They will either excuse her, or just pretend she's a buck and not do an udder score.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Most recent ADGA newsletter states that the following change was approved to start in 2014:
"Does with a bilateral mastectomy will not be scored.
Before, does with a bilateral mastectomy were scored as Poor in mammary."

I am not sure if that means the doe's udder will not be scored or if the doe will be excused all together.


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

mistydaiz said:


> Most recent ADGA newsletter states that the following change was approved to start in 2014:
> "Does with a bilateral mastectomy will not be scored.
> Before, does with a bilateral mastectomy were scored as Poor in mammary."
> 
> I am not sure if that means the doe's udder will not be scored or if the doe will be excused all together.


I sincerely hope it means her udder will be excused, and not her.
I agree...she should not receive a "poor" for udder because it never was poor to begin with. Having a partial mastectomy didn't change her to a "poor" udder (as in "hereditary-poor"). She has an udder injury.... "poor-girl"...

Thanks for giving that info...LOL...I can see you read your newsletter. Mine still sits there...with dust on it, in that pile...


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

2wFarm said:


> We are hosting an ADGA Linear Appraisal for 2014 here at our place in south-central Texas (zipcode 77426).
> I wanted to see if anyone else would be interested in joining us here.
> 
> My landlord has B&B rentals if you need to stay over and she might have some paddocks or stalls to rent as well.
> ...


 *BUMP* to the top


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

2wFarm said:


> ADGA Linear Appraisal for 2014 here at our place in south-central Texas (zipcode 77426).
> 
> My landlord has B&B rentals if you need to stay over and she might have some paddocks or stalls to rent as well.
> We ask that you have negative recent paperwork on all goats and bring your own quarantine pen panels and/or let the goats stay on your trailer.
> ...


*We DO have enough attendees now that the $225 stop fee has been covered.* :wahoo:
The only out of pocket expense if you want to attend is a per-goat fee ($7-$9 ea) and a $25 application fee for your herd pkt.
*
We are open to anyone who would like to come and just "audit" *(watch)...bring a lawnchair, cooler and covered dish. It's going to be a great day  PM me or email thru my website if you'd like to come.

Dates for Texas appraisers are tentative Jun22 thru Jul 1. (ADGA says it could vary 2-3wks.)


----------

